# First cut attempt



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

here is my first attempt at a cut. i didnt have a yellow so i left that out and i didnt have a puprle so i used a deep blue.



















didnt fool my mom though so i think i need to try this a few more times. lol


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

can you mix the red and the blue to get the purple?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks pretty darn good to me by the way!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great start!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Looks good to me.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats what its all about, just play around with it and see what you come up with, nothing is set in stone, when you hit on something you like write it down for future notes and keep it with your kit. And have fun with it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yup great start ..to me it
looks like bruised bad road rash with a burn ...ouch..


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

looks like it hurts!
.


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

If you wanna fool your Mom, put some blood on it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Actually looks pretty good for pure make-up. In a properly creepified lighted room, glimpses are all the audience will get anyway.


----------

